# Sophy - brave or deaf?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How interesting! Since she still came to you for a “bang-bang treat” (so cute!), it seems she’s hearing and recognizing the noise just fine. I wonder if something finally just clicked? If so, high fives to you for never giving up on counter conditioning!


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

fjm said:


> I have posted before about Sophy's dislike of bangs - shooting, thunder and fireworks all upset her. This year things have changed. I first noticed it when the grouse and pheasant shooting started and she did not insist on returning to the car at the first distant bang but came to me for a bang-bang treat and then wandered off to sniff along the path. She was aware of it, but far less concerned than in the past. During the fireworks this weekend she did not want to be outside while they were being set off about half a mile away but relaxed and fell asleep in her usual bed as soon as we were back in the house. I have worked on counter conditioning over the years, treating whenever there are loud noises, but this is the first time I have seen a real difference. Up until this year not only has she wanted to go home at the first bang, but she has been reluctant to walk in places where she heard them for a week or two - very difficult when all our walking areas are bordered by shooting estates!
> 
> She will be 13 in a few days, so it could be that her hearing is becoming less sensitive. If so it is a definite silver lining for both of us - she will be spared being made miserable by the anxiety, and I will not have to spend hours perched on the loo in the cloakroom keeping her company in the one place that made her feel safe!


I have never be had a dog afraid of gun shots, fire works or thunder but 1 of my sister's minipoo was like your Sophy and when she turned 11 she started to be less concerned of thunder and now @13 she doesn't notice the thunder at all unless there is a lot of lightening also if she's further in the back yard she doesn't hear you when she is called. She comes only after she notices you waving a arm @ her. It is a big relief to her and us that she's no longer afraid.
We hunted and my dogs were the opposite so when fall started(leaves changing, getting colder and a skim of ice on the outside water) they knew hunting season started and wanted to constantly check the back of every pick up(for game/deer, squirrel,bear), smell/vacuum everyone that came over, happy barking /wagging at every shot and in/out all day!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It sounds like her hearing is going, and noises that were once loud, immediate, and alarming are now faint, distant, and taken in stride.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There was shooting on the fell immediately behind us yesterday, echoing across the valley. Sophy suggested we get in the car and go somewhere else, which is what we would usually do, but when I told her that I cannot see to drive at the moment she was happy to play puppy training games for treats and wander round the wild garden. Her timing is impeccable - I was wondering how to prevent Freddy learning to be afraid of bangs because Sophy was. He already takes his cue from her about most things, both helpful and not so helpful!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

You can also try Spotify and search for dog desensitization noises. I’m pretty sure there are gun shots, thunder etc..


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Those are the ones I tried, Looniesense. They helped a bit, but the sound through speakers is never quite the same as the real thing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I do think playing desensitizing sounds does help even if they aren’t exactly the same. 

The fact that Sophy stayed and went back to playing is an excellent lesson for Freddy. He can be concerned about the sound then return to play; not over threshold with deep fears. It’s okay to react, then recover and go back to normal activity. 

He’s also watching and learning from Poppy too and she isn’t bothered by that sharp sound.


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I do think playing desensitizing sounds does help even if they aren’t exactly the same.
> 
> The fact that Sophy stayed and went back to playing is an excellent lesson for Freddy. He can be concerned about the sound then return to play; not over threshold with deep fears. It’s okay to react, then recover and go back to normal activity.
> 
> He’s also watching and learning from Poppy too and she isn’t bothered by that sharp sound.


fjm I agree you are correct that the sound of a gun fired can't be duplicated. That's why when you start working with gun dogs we start with "shooter pistols". I also agree with the whole post from Skylar. I am glad that Freddy has Sophy to learn how to interact in the Human and Caine world she's a great example (from what I',ve read in your post); steady, smart, tolerant be etc.. Freddy is fortunate he also has You.


----------

